# Push/Pull/Leg Split Diet...



## MawkieMawk (Jun 5, 2007)

Just recently went off of the Westside Barbell workout after about 2 1/2 months.   Saw a ton of gains in muscle strength.

As the summer is now here, I had to adapt my workout schedule.   College gym is not open on weekends, so I am back to Push/Pull/Legs...

Off days, I am running and/or swimming...

My goals for my body for the summer is to maintain as much strength/size as possible and really work on my core area for development.   My abs have always been underdeveloped, and I know alot of it may come from diet.

My question is... I am looking to see what kind of caloric intake I should be working with at this point.  I am eating all the right foods - I think.   Wheat bread/pasta, Protein shakes, Chicken, Tuna, Yogurt, Unsalted dry roasted peanuts, etc.

Being in college has its perks - especially when you're doing your own foodshopping.

I'm really looking to get a precise eating schedule down on training and non-training days.   Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2007)

Post your diet.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 5, 2007)

Whole grain > wheats

Lean meats are great too.


----------



## MawkieMawk (Jun 5, 2007)

Very brief because I don't have alot of time before class, but:

4-6 Meals
----------
1 - Protein Shake and Peanuts
2 - Salad with Grilled Chicken Breast, Lite Dressing, Cheddar Cheese
3 - Beef or Chicken
4 - Noodles with Light Sauce
5 - Beef/Chicken/Tuna and Yogurt
6 - Another Shake and/or Salad and/or Chicken


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2007)

What are your Stats.  Any idea on Calories? Macros?


----------



## MawkieMawk (Jun 5, 2007)

Not too sure man, that's why I'm here.

One thing I've always just kind of bummed around with was the diet aspect of things but I'd really like to switch that up, thats why I figured I'm come this way.

I mean, during bulking it's much easier to just vaguely count calories but now I'm looking to change that around and figured this is the best place to get a head start on a template.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hit up Fitday.com or NutritionData.com and figure out your Cals.

Is this your normal diet you have been using for a while?


----------



## MawkieMawk (Jun 5, 2007)

*No..*

I just recently started this less than a month ago.

Meal plan during the school year is what gets me by.

Summer is a different story.

Thanks for the links...   Any more help would be appreciated.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2007)

Use the links and get back with the info requested.


----------

